#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Во как

## Сергей Хос

Кажется, это по-настоящему:

----------

Ондрий (13.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Кажется, это по-настоящему:


Вот бы нам в Питере собрать четырех монахов что бы тоже подношение Сангхе можно было делать. В этом плане жителям ЮВА очень везет. Им даже ходить не надо так как монахи сами районы обходят.

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, это по-настоящему:


Ну так я сама через это проходила в Бодхгае и Дхарамсале. Правда, на всех страждущих не хватило.  :Frown:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Вот бы нам в Питере собрать четырех монахов что бы тоже подношение Сангхе можно было делать. В этом плане жителям ЮВА очень везет. Им даже ходить не надо так как монахи сами районы обходят.


Не поняла, вроде в СПб неплохо всё организовано, прихожан вроде достаточно. Не поняла, чесслово..

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, это по-настоящему:


Хос, как ты это откомментируешь??

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, как ты это откомментируешь??


Так я вроде уже откомментировал в начале.
Симпатично выглядит традиционная форма религиозности. Тока у некоторых ребят лица какие-то грустные. Такое впечатление, что им слегка не по себе. Ну, не обтесались ишшо.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так я вроде уже откомментировал в начале.
> Симпатично выглядит традиционная форма религиозности. Тока у некоторых ребят лица какие-то грустные. Такое впечатление, что им слегка не по себе. Ну, не обтесались ишшо.


Наверное потому, что они беспокоятся о завтрашнем дне.

----------

Сергей Хос (13.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тока у некоторых ребят лица какие-то грустные. Такое впечатление, что им слегка не по себе. Ну, не обтесались ишшо.


Они ж еще не завтракали - голодные :Smilie:

----------

Буль (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), Маркион (13.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Не поняла, вроде в СПб неплохо всё организовано, прихожан вроде достаточно. Не поняла, чесслово..


Я тоже не понял если честно. При чем тут прихожане когда я про монахов говорю? 
Если вы имеете в виду питерский дацан, то там вроде и гецулов то не осталось вроде. 
У тхеравадинов тоже только один бессменный бханте Топпер.
Ну есть еще 2 группы которые хотят по одному геше пригласить из Индии, но это только в планах. Во общем то и все, на этом список монахов заканчивается. Даже четырех из разных традиций не наберется на пяти миллионный город. 

Кстати вопрос к знатокам винаи. Можно ли делать дану монахам разных традиций одновременно? То есть стоят рядом 2 монаха из мулласарвастивады и два из тхеравады итого всего четыре. Так вот если им дать дану, то будет ли это считаться как дана Сангхе?

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кажется, это по-настоящему:


Один с сошкой, семеро с ложкой?  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (13.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2012), Shunja (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

ИМХО, зря вы паясничаете. В странах Ю.В. Азии это нормальная картина, которая происходит ежедневно, и десятки миллионов монахов ходят на пиндапату каждое утро, и всем хватает еды. Также миряне подносят еду монастырям и приглашают монахов в дома на трапезу. И количество мирян, которые ежедневно накапливают таким образом заслуги, достаточное, чтобы прокормить всех монахов. 
А в тех конфессиях, где монахи накапливают пищу, занимаются земледелием, торговлей и меной, а монастыри превратились в хоз. блоки - упадок на лицо, и дело даже не в климате, а в упадке Дхаммы и Винаи, который начался еще 2000 лет назад.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Zom (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

[QUOTE=Zom;479082]Так что ж вы пропустили-то - 2-го июня была такая возможность ,)

Наверно потому что не читаю новости Тхеравады. Теперь придется :Smilie:

----------

Тао (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## sergey

Вот тут много картинок: http://ogarskaya.livejournal.com/349...?thread=395166
Но по-моему и участники БФ когда-то выставляли свои фотки пиндапата.

----------

Vladiimir (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> ИМХО, зря вы паясничаете. В странах Ю.В. Азии это нормальная картина, которая происходит ежедневно, и десятки миллионов монахов ходят на пиндапату каждое утро


Если Вы про меня -- то я не ерничаю, чесслово. Просто мне как-то умилительно думать что десятки миллионов (!!!) каждый день (!!!) принимают еду от тех, кто "с сошкой", а буддой, насколько мне известно, так никто и не стал...  :Frown:

----------

Shunja (13.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012), Ондрий (13.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> ИМХО, зря вы паясничаете. В странах Ю.В. Азии это нормальная картина, которая происходит ежедневно, и десятки миллионов монахов ходят на пиндапату каждое утро, и всем хватает еды. Также миряне подносят еду монастырям и приглашают монахов в дома на трапезу. И количество мирян, которые ежедневно накапливают таким образом заслуги, достаточное, чтобы прокормить всех монахов. 
> А в тех конфессиях, где монахи накапливают пищу, занимаются земледелием, торговлей и меной, а монастыри превратились в хоз. блоки - упадок на лицо, и дело даже не в климате, а в упадке Дхаммы и Винаи, который начался еще 2000 лет назад.


У вас упадок - это "неправильная" форма питания, да?

----------

Echo (14.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2012), Shunja (13.06.2012), Wyrd (13.06.2012), Буль (13.06.2012), Кузьмич (14.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто мне как-то умилительно думать что десятки миллионов (!!!) каждый день (!!!) принимают еду от тех, кто "с сошкой", а буддой, насколько мне известно, так никто и не стал...


Стал ли кто-то буддой или нет - это уже другой вопрос и проблема тех, кто им не стал. ) Главное это то, что "сошка" может быть не только средством выживания в сансаре, но и средством накопления заслуг, без которых действительно сложно стать буддой.  :Frown:  
Ну а тем, кто считает, что даяние сангхе монахов в каких-то случаях не имеет пользы, ведет к расточительству, кажется странным и т.п.,  Zom уже привёл слова Будды из СН 42.9.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

я вот что то не понял о чём тема? Кто-то для себя внезапно открыл что где то есть массовая живая пиндапата?
Ну тогда остаётся подивиться за товарища  :Big Grin: 
фоток много они разнообразны и даже я есть кое где  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (14.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Vladiimir (13.06.2012), Zom (13.06.2012), Алексей Е (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Влад. (20.11.2014), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Мансур (13.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (13.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати вопрос к знатокам винаи. Можно ли делать дану монахам разных традиций одновременно? То есть стоят рядом 2 монаха из мулласарвастивады и два из тхеравады итого всего четыре. Так вот если им дать дану, то будет ли это считаться как дана Сангхе?


А всё от вас зависит, если вы считаете что это нормально и представительно то пожалуйста жертвуйте такой группе. Но вот только зачем? Бхиккхусангху как несравненное поле заслуг может в соответствии с Каноном представлять и один бхиккху, если он по предварительному приглашению делегирован четвёркой. Таким образом что мешает вам обратиться, ну например по почте или вот через бф к полной четвёрке и попросить делегировать бхиккху Топпера?

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Если Вы про меня -- то я не ерничаю, чесслово. Просто мне как-то умилительно думать что десятки миллионов (!!!) каждый день (!!!) принимают еду от тех, кто "с сошкой", а буддой, насколько мне известно, так никто и не стал...


а как вы это определили? по тому что никого не "назначили буддой"? Или у вас есть патентованный счётчик заслуг некий, широкого диапазона действия?  :Wink:

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> а как вы это определили? по тому что никого не "назначили буддой"?


Да никак не определил. Я написал только то, что такие случаи мне не известны. Может быть они известны Вам?

----------


## Raudex

> Так я вроде уже откомментировал в начале.
> Симпатично выглядит традиционная форма религиозности. Тока у некоторых ребят лица какие-то грустные. Такое впечатление, что им слегка не по себе. Ну, не обтесались ишшо.


Сквоязщее в обсуждении ехидство ничем не оправдано, монахи там ведут себя канонично, стоят смирно, чинно, принимая пищу смотрят не на донора а на еду.
Что они там по вашему должны сплясать что нть бодрящее?



> Один с сошкой, семеро с ложкой?


Ну по хихикайте, по хихикайте...
Монахи в данный момент получают по ложке риса в патту (см. тарелку в руках у бабки), а пакетик с супом получает старший монах. Потом они идут дальше, где их ждёт ещё десяток другой старушек, с таими же тарелками и пакетиками.
так что скорее уж "семеро с ложкой, сто с сошкой"

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Сергей Ч (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да никак не определил. Я написал только то, что такие случаи мне не известны. Может быть они известны Вам?


Монаху запрещено рассказывать о своих духовных достижениях, об этом есть 2 правила в Патимоккхе, одно из которых Параджика. Так что доподлинно выявить наличие достиженцев не возможно, их только народная молва "назначает". А насчёт заслуг - тут и вовсе никак не оценить, ни вы ни я не сможем узнать где и кем переродилась данная бабуська.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Kit (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> доподлинно выявить наличие достиженцев не возможно


Т.е. внешних признаков у будды не существует?

----------


## Ануруддха

И сколько из нескольких миллионов монахов прошлого и настоящего вы уже успели внешне визуально оценить?  :Wink:

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Raudex (13.06.2012), Shunja (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

А вообще буддийских стран где вот так канонически по-буддийски монахи ходят за подаянием не так много. Если не ошибаюсь только в Таиланде, Бирме, возможно в Камбодже или Лаосе. Возможно где-то еще локально. И это конечно достойно уважения как со стороны монахов так и со стороны дающих подаяние.

----------

AndyZ (13.06.2012), Bob (13.06.2012), Shunja (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Сауди (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я вот что то не понял о чём тема? Кто-то для себя внезапно открыл что где то есть массовая живая пиндапата?
> Ну тогда остаётся подивиться за товарища


Ну да, именно тот случай - не знал, что существует в такой традиционной форме.

----------

Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

В Японии дзен монахи тоже собирают подаяния, что является частью практики.

----------

Raudex (13.06.2012), Алексей Е (13.06.2012), Ануруддха (13.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (14.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (15.06.2012), Ондрий (13.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Т.е. внешних признаков у будды не существует?


ну надпись на лбу "арахант" точно не появляется, а красиво сидеть, вдохновенно улыбаться и речисто вещать - много кто умеет.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну да, именно тот случай - не знал, что существует в такой традиционной форме.


Дивно это слышать, когда живя месяцами в вате привыкаешь вот именно так и добывать себе еду, успев даже устать в какой то мере от данного ежедневного мероприятия и обзавестись великолепными ороговелыми ступнями, и вдруг узнать что есть вполне бывалые буддисты которые об это вообще не знают - челюсть падает на стол, уж извините  :Wink:

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Ersh (13.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (13.06.2012), Дхармананда (15.06.2012), Сергей Хос (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> я вот что то не понял о чём тема? Кто-то для себя внезапно открыл что где то есть массовая живая пиндапата?
> Ну тогда остаётся подивиться за товарища 
> фоток много они разнообразны и даже я есть кое где


А собачка то жжот!  :Big Grin:

----------

Echo (14.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

фотке 2 года - участники все кроме пра Чуй, живы здоровы до сих пор, включая собаченцию)))

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Lungrig (15.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (13.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> фотке 2 года - участники все кроме пра Чуй, живы здоровы до сих пор, включая собаченцию)))


А что с ним?

----------

Bob (13.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

его застрелили, он раньше был полисменом, вероятно какой-то урка свёл счёты с ним.

----------

Bob (13.06.2012), Pema Sonam (13.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Бо

Вот так вот критикуем конкурирующие традиции а на самом деле не знаем о них элементарного...  :Smilie:

----------


## Lanky

Вообще делать подношение монахам просто приятно, есть чувство единения с Сангхой, которое не всегда возможно во время формальной практики( рецитации сутры, медитации). Полагаю, что только лишь Помятование и  Подношение это очень хорошая практика для людей с проблемами, у которых не получается сосредоточиться и пр.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2012), Джигме (14.06.2012), Сергей Хос (14.06.2012), Сергей Ч (14.06.2012), Тао (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

само подношение- уже приятно. даже не думая, просто подношение , и любое подношение- приятно, как сам акт, как само действие.

----------


## Джигме

> А всё от вас зависит, если вы считаете что это нормально и представительно то пожалуйста жертвуйте такой группе. Но вот только зачем? Бхиккхусангху как несравненное поле заслуг может в соответствии с Каноном представлять и один бхиккху, если он по предварительному приглашению делегирован четвёркой. Таким образом что мешает вам обратиться, ну например по почте или вот через бф к полной четвёрке и попросить делегировать бхиккху Топпера?


Спасибо за информацию, я этого не знал. Еще вопрос, в мулласарвастиваде нет разнице состоит из бикху или шраманеров, то есть результат такой даны будет приравниваться по результату к дару Сангхе, а в тхераваде?

----------


## Джигме

> Ну да, именно тот случай - не знал, что существует в такой традиционной форме.


Меня удивило и порадовало что даже в центре Бангкока можно рано утром встретить монахов которые выходят на пиндабат.

Бханте Раудекс, а почему во время пиндабата монахи не ходят по четверо, ведь делающие дану миряне могут так больше накопить благой кармы ибо дана одному монаху и бикхусангхе отличаются по результату.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да никак не определил. Я написал только то, что такие случаи мне не известны. Может быть они известны Вам?


Это невозможно даже теоретически. Пока в сансаре есть Дхамма предыдущего Будды, новые Будды появится не могут.

----------

Bob (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А вообще буддийских стран где вот так канонически по-буддийски монахи ходят за подаянием не так много. Если не ошибаюсь только в Таиланде, Бирме, возможно в Камбодже или Лаосе. Возможно где-то еще локально. И это конечно достойно уважения как со стороны монахов так и со стороны дающих подаяние.


Чуть-чуть есть в Шри-Ланке. Там даже периодически, насколько я знаю, пытаются возродить пиндапад.

----------

Bob (14.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати вопрос к знатокам винаи. Можно ли делать дану монахам разных традиций одновременно? То есть стоят рядом 2 монаха из мулласарвастивады и два из тхеравады итого всего четыре. Так вот если им дать дану, то будет ли это считаться как дана Сангхе?


Они Сангху вчетвером не составят, т.к. ни кушать вместе, ни проводить упосатху, ни постригать новых монахов не могут. Более того, им будет зачтено нарушение.
В остальном, как написал бханте Панньяваро.

----------

Bob (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Сергей Хос (14.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Меня удивило и порадовало что даже в центре Бангкока можно рано утром встретить монахов которые выходят на пиндабат.
> 
> Бханте Раудекс, а почему во время пиндабата монахи не ходят по четверо, ведь делающие дану миряне могут так больше накопить благой кармы ибо дана одному монаху и бикхусангхе отличаются по результату.


Иногда ходят и большем числом. Иногда всем составом монастыря. Но если район хороший, а монахов немного, то нужно охватить максимальное количество мирян. Да и миряне, как правило, не одному монаху всю еду кладут,  а нескольким группам. Т.е. возможность даны для всей Сангхи практически всегда наличествует. Полный минимальный состав приглашают на церемонии домой, когда нужно благословить дом.

----------

Bob (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Это невозможно даже теоретически. Пока в сансаре есть Дхамма предыдущего Будды, новые Будды появится не могут.


Тогда чего именно монахи стремятся добиться своим монашеством?

----------


## Джигме

> Иногда ходят и большем числом. Иногда всем составом монастыря. Но если район хороший, а монахов немного, то нужно охватить максимальное количество мирян. Да и миряне, как правило, не одному монаху всю еду кладут,  а нескольким группам. Т.е. возможность даны для всей Сангхи практически всегда наличествует. Полный минимальный состав приглашают на церемонии домой, когда нужно благословить дом.


Тех монахов которых я видел ходили максимум на 3. Остальные поодиночке, некоторые стояли на рынке или на перекрестках. но не группами, а порознь.

----------


## Тао

> Тогда чего именно монахи стремятся добиться своим монашеством?


Рождения в благом уделе, вступления в поток, однажды-возвращения, невозвращения, архатства. По возрастающей. Пусть наши бханте меня поправят, если не так.

----------

Raudex (14.06.2012), Велеслав (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Рождения в благом уделе, вступления в поток, однажды-возвращения, невозвращения, архатства. По возрастающей. Пусть наши бханте меня поправят, если не так.


А кормильцам-то это всё зачем?

----------


## Raudex

> Спасибо за информацию, я этого не знал. Еще вопрос, в мулласарвастиваде нет разнице состоит из бикху или шраманеров, то есть результат такой даны будет приравниваться по результату к дару Сангхе, а в тхераваде?


Нет, саманера это по сути мирянин, который пробует соблюдать какие то положения Винаи, его нарушения не фатальны, он подотчётен только своему наставнику, членом бхиккху сангхи он не является. То что саманер считают равными бхиккху это также имхо признак упадка сангхи и невежества мирян. На Ланке эта особенность заметно выражена - много саманер в возрасте, очень удобно, еда и дана те же, а хлопот заметно меньше.



> Бханте Раудекс, а почему во время пиндабата монахи не ходят по четверо, ведь делающие дану миряне могут так больше накопить благой кармы ибо дана одному монаху и бикхусангхе отличаются по результату.


Потому что, как я и говорил, наличие четвёрки не обязательно, если один, два или три монаха делегированы сангхой по просьбе мирян. Пиндапата именно тот случай. Даже если формально и не было запроса от мирянина на приход к нему монаха утром с паттой, то де-факто это так и есть. Мирянин прекрасно понимает что пришедшие к нему монахи представляют бхикхусангху конкретного монастыря, который находиться где то неподалёку,  остальные монахи этого монастыря идут по каким то другим маршрутом с той же самой целью - дать возможность мирянам накопить заслуги. Выбор маршрутов есть результат договорённости внутри сангхи, можно смело считать это делегированием передним числом. Если же соблюдать букву сутты то пожалуйста, мирянин может спокойно пойти в ват и там формально испросить приход монахов к себе утром.
Добавлю также что пиндапата организационно есть не подношение тому монаху который получил в патту свою долю, еда с пиндапаты предназначена всем монахам, включая настоятеля, который может и не ходит сам, а посылает младших авусо. Еда обычно сваливается  в кучу и каждый монах может взять то что принёс другой (реально так и происходит, монахи постоянно обмениваются едой, сидя вместе в трапезной).
Вообще, как сказал бханте, широко распространено также приглашение монахов домой на дану, тогда к мирянам в указанное время до полудня прибывает пятёрка (чётные числа в Таиланде почему-то считаются не счастливые), это же касается и отпеваний. В этих случаях четвёрка присутствует уже и де-юре.

----------

Bob (14.06.2012), Джигме (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> А кормильцам-то это всё зачем?


Кормильцы даной копят заслуги, чтобы обрести мирские дхаммы и рождение в благом уделе после смерти. Кроме того, даже присутствие одного архата (и, по-моему, других арьев) - уже великая благодать для мира.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Чуть-чуть есть в Шри-Ланке. Там даже периодически, насколько я знаю, пытаются возродить пиндапад.


Гы, постоянно слышал там и сям что есть некие храмы на острове где есть пиндапата, но воочию так и не узрел  :Smilie: 
Думаю это некая местная легенда  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да и миряне, как правило, не одному монаху всю еду кладут,  а нескольким группам.


всё таки скорей не как правило, а как исключение. обычно если маршрут привычный, на нём одна группа, когда миряне ей подадут они сворачивают лавочку и идут домой. Хотя если мирянин знает что в каком то месте сходится несколько групп он может задаться целью всех их накормить, но чаще всё таки он так не делает, а ждёт конкретные лица, прочих пропускает. Но это уже техника, что б еда распределялась равномернее, а то бывает одним навалят так что ели дотащишь, а другие налегке летят.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда чего именно монахи стремятся добиться своим монашеством?


Ниббаны.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тех монахов которых я видел ходили максимум на 3. Остальные поодиночке, некоторые стояли на рынке или на перекрестках. но не группами, а порознь.


Иногда и по десятку ходят. Иногда и поодиночке. В Таиланде в любом случае можно вседа найти нужное количество. Поэтому не проблема.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ниббаны.


Повторюсь: а какой интерес кормильцам с того, что монах достигнет ниббаны?

----------


## Топпер

> всё таки скорей не как правило, а как исключение. обычно если маршрут привычный, на нём одна группа, когда миряне ей подадут они сворачивают лавочку и идут домой. Хотя если мирянин знает что в каком то месте сходится несколько групп он может задаться целью всех их накормить, но чаще всё таки он так не делает, а ждёт конкретные лица, прочих пропускает. Но это уже техника, что б еда распределялась равномернее, а то бывает одним навалят так что ели дотащишь, а другие налегке летят.


Это смотря какой монастырь. Если, например, Чонлапратан, то там масса наода, по пути на работу, приезжает к воротам монастыря с едой, и кладут всем группам или одиночкам, проходящим мимо, пока еда не кончится.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Raudex (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Повторюсь: а какой интерес кормильцам с того, что монах достигнет ниббаны?


Уже вроде бы выше  ответили. Донаторам интерес накопить заслуги от даны.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Уже вроде бы выше  ответили. Донаторам интерес накопить заслуги от даны.


А как эта заслуга образуется?

----------


## Топпер

> А как эта заслуга образуется?


Честно говоря мне несколько странно слышать подобные вопросы от человека, который не первый десяток лет в буддизме.
Что такое кусала камма вы скорее всео знаете. Первой идёт дана - щедрость. Когда вы совершаете акт дарения, то порождаете соответствующее состояние сознания. Это помогает создать благую камму.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Алексей Е (15.06.2012), Леонид Ш (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Честно говоря мне несколько странно слышать подобные вопросы от человека, который не первый десяток лет в буддизме.
> Что такое кусала камма вы скорее всео знаете. Первой идёт дана - щедрость. Когда вы совершаете акт дарения, то порождаете соответствующее состояние сознания. Это помогает создать благую камму.


Я спрашивал именно в аспекте монашества. Почему щедрость по отношению к монаху лучше чем щедрость по отношению к другому нуждающемуся?

Как замечательно по ссылке описана дана! Прямо как в прайс-листе: цифры, кратности...

----------

Neroli (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я спрашивал именно в аспекте монашества. Почему щедрость по отношению к монаху лучше чем щедрость по отношению к другому нуждающемуся?


Потому что монах член Сангхи.



> Как замечательно по ссылке описана дана! Прямо как в прайс-листе: цифры, кратности.


Да, Будда замечательно излагал.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Леонид Ш (15.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Потому что монах член Сангхи.


Вот мне и хотелось бы подробнее узнать механизм того, как формальное членство в Сангхе реципиента увеличивает пользу от даны у донора?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Фил (15.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот мне и хотелось бы подробнее узнать механизм того, как формальное членство в Сангхе реципиента увеличивает пользу от даны у донора?


Надеюсь что качество даны араханту вы не оспариваете? Эту тему перечитайте, в частности мой ответ, там не всё бесспорно изложено, но возможно Вы найдёте себе ответы. Добавлю также что четвёрка имеет право посртичь много бхиккху, некоторые из которых могут стать арахантами, или в крайнем случае постричь новое поколение бхиккху. Один арахант же конечно явление полезное, но его польза ограничена продолжительностью его жизни, после его ухода буддизму просто может каюк настать в данной местности.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот мне и хотелось бы подробнее узнать механизм того, как формальное членство в Сангхе реципиента увеличивает пользу от даны у донора?


Вот сама сутта.

----------

Bob (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вот сама сутта.


К сожалению в самой сутте я не нашёл описания механизма увеличения кратности пользы. Только определение  :Frown: 

Кстати, сентенция "ещё больший неизмеримый безграничный благой плод" противоречива сама по себе. С точки зрения логики ничто не может быть больше безграничного. ∞/2=∞

----------

Кузьмич (15.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А потому что снова не точный первеод, там до сотапатти-магга Будда использует числа во сколько раз больше пользы, о сотапанне-пхала уже говорит "безграничный", а о следующих по списку уже говорит в стиле "что уж тогда говорить о..."


А действительно: что можно сказать о размере больше безграничного?
Сделал дану сотапанне-пхала -- и получил безграничную пользу. 
"Дело сделано, Билли!" (с) Остров сокровищ

----------


## sergey

> С точки зрения логики ничто не может быть больше безграничного. ∞/2=∞


 В математике есть понятие мощности множества, обобщение понятия количества элементов множества. Понятие мощности применимо к бесконечным множествам и есть бесконечные множества разной мощности. ) Так что одна бесконечность в математике может "больше" другой.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...82%D0%B2%D0%BE
http://ru.math.wikia.com/wiki/%D0%9C...82%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------

Vladiimir (15.06.2012), Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А действительно: что можно сказать о размере больше безграничного?


ну почему же, есть категории сравнения за пределами понимания людьми, вот потому и "что и говорить..."


> Сделал дану сотапанне-пхала -- и получил безграничную пользу.
> "Дело сделано, Билли!" (с) Остров сокровищ


подкол обидный и неуместный

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> В математике есть понятие мощности множества, обобщение понятия количества элементов множества. Понятие мощности применимо к бесконечным множествам и есть бесконечные множества разной мощности.


Но об этом ничего нет в сутте!

----------


## Буль

> ну почему же, есть категории сравнения за пределами понимания людьми, вот потому и "что и говорить..."


Что это за категории? Где о них можно узнать?





> подкол обидный и неуместный


С моей стороны это был совсем не "подкол", уверяю Вас честным словом. А про неуместность такого рассуждения я с удовольствием прочитал бы пояснение.

----------


## Raudex

> Что это за категории? Где о них можно узнать?


Я только предположил. В сутте указаны степени сравнения, Будда излагает их так чтоб  слушатель в состоянии был понять и оценить. Если б он вещал для Бао, вероятно использовал бы другие степени.



> С моей стороны это был совсем не "подкол", уверяю Вас честным словом. А про неуместность такого рассуждения я с удовольствием прочитал бы пояснение


Неуместный тон, эмоционально шутливо украсили свой скепсис, понять можно, но обидно.

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> К сожалению в самой сутте я не нашёл описания механизма увеличения кратности пользы. Только определение


я конечно могу написать вам, что дана порождает благое состояние сознания, которое, в свою очередь, порождает создание благой каммы, и что дана монаху, который взял на себя обеты предполагает его большую чистоту (если у него нет параджики), но думаю, что всё это вас также не очень убедит. Поэтому насчёт механизма пользы я могу ответить, что мы занимаемся религией. В это нужно верить, потому что это сказано Буддой. Мы же не математикой занимаемся. Соответственно в базе любой религии лежит вера. В нашем случае это вера в просветление Будды и вера в его сверхспособности, с помощью которых он увидел закон каммы во всей полноте, и в примерных описаниях изложил его нам, простым людям.



> Кстати, сентенция "ещё больший неизмеримый безграничный благой плод" противоречива сама по себе. С точки зрения логики ничто не может быть больше безграничного. ∞/2=∞


С т.з. математики - да. Но повторюсь, что мы занимаемся не математикой, а религией.

----------

Тао (15.06.2012)

----------

